# sicilian: sabbenerica



## Girino

Vado in Sicilia per una vacanza (oggi!) e ho ricevuto questo email dal una amica:

"Ti invidio molto,
buon viaggio e  "sabbenerica" come direbbe Montalbano."

I envy you a lot, have a good trip and "sabbenerica" as Montalbano would say (so che Montalbano referisce al Commissario Montalbano di Camilleri).

Capisco che _sabbenerica_ è siciliano e suppongo che voglia dire arrivederci, davvero?


----------



## Ottavio Amato

Girino said:
			
		

> Vado in Sicilia per una vacanza (oggi!) e ho ricevuto questo email dal una amica:
> 
> "Ti invidio molto,
> buon viaggio e "sabbenerica" come direbbe Montalbano."
> 
> I envy you a lot, have a good trip and "sabbenerica" as Montalbano would say (so che Montalbano referisce al Commissario Montalbano di Camilleri).
> 
> Capisco che _sabbenerica_ è siciliano e suppongo che voglia dire arrivederci, davvero?


 
E' un saluto siciliano e può voler dire molte cose.
...Siciliani?


----------



## Saoul

Not exactly! 

It's "Si benedica" in Sicialian "sabbenerica!"

It's (God) bless you! 

And a few things in your post:

Vado in vacanza in Sicilia (oggi) e ho ricevuto questa mail da un'amica

Then:

So che Montalbano si riverisce... 

Last thing:
Suppongo che voglia dire arrivederci, vero? 

Very tiny things! Your Italian is excellent!


----------



## ElaineG

> si riferisce


 
Un typo, credo.

Buon viaggio, Girino, so che avrai una vacanza stupenda (e anch'io sono invidiosa; avrei dovuto arrivare in Sicilia la settimana prossima ma dovevo rinviare la mia vacanza per motivi di lavoro ).


----------



## Saoul

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Un typo, credo.
> 
> Buon viaggio, Girino, so che avrai una vacanza stupenda (e anch'io sono invidiosa; avrei dovuto arrivare in Sicilia la settimana prossima ma dovevo rinviare la mia vacanza per motivi di lavoro ).


 
Si, proprio un typo! 

Sarà l'invidia che provo per Girino che se ne va in uno dei posti più belli del mondo? Buon Viaggio!


----------



## Girino

Grazie a tutti. Sabbenerica è usata solamente al commiato?


----------



## Ottavio Amato

Girino said:
			
		

> Grazie a tutti. Sabbenerica è usata solamente al commiato?


 



			
				Girino said:
			
		

> Grazie a tutti. Sabbenerica è usata solamente al commiato?


 
Principalmente, ma non solo. Puoi avvicinarti al tavolo dove ci sono persone che conosci ed esordire scherzosamente con un bel "Sabbenerica a tutti!". 
Sarai irresistibile


----------

